# Halfmoon Betta Contest!!



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello!! This is a non-official bettafish.com contest on *halfmoons*!!! This contest will close at midnight one week from today -- January 25, 2014 @ 12 a.m. EST. Don't worry if you don't have a fancy camera or betta, everyone has a chance to win!!! Once the contest is closed, I will choose a winner and I will make a certificate for you and your betta and send it to you in the mail. GOOD LUCK!!

*This contest is in honor of our late baby boy, Fishy. May you swim in peace little blue boy. <3*


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Remember, there is a prize available!! Don't be shy everyone!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awwwww, that is a good idea, I just recently lost my OHM boy, so I don't have one to show. Just wanted to mention my thoughts


----------



## maybi (Jan 8, 2014)

My half moon Chuck, I love him to death


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh no!! I am so sorry. In honor of Fishy, as long as you have owned a halfmoon recently, you are still able to submit a photo! I would love to see your boy!! Everyone can be in the running!! Post away!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for your entry!! Very pretty boy!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

This was July my boy


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my!!! Thank you so much for sharing and entering!!! He was and still IS a beautiful boy!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Five days left everyone! Enter now before it's too late!! Polls close Friday night!!!


----------



## Pearl93 (Jan 18, 2014)

This is Louie, he passed a few months ago is that still okay?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is more than okay!! This contest is in honor of our halfmoon who passed. Thank you so much for your entry!! He is such a pretty boy!!


----------



## Pearl93 (Jan 18, 2014)

Great, thank you!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

SIP Fishy!!! :< I think January has been a bad month for betta's. On a happier note,
Here is Symphony! He's my first hm ever!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Aw thank you for your words!! We lost him just before Christmas but it has still been hard. But thank you so much for your entry!! Tell your friends that the contest closes Friday night!!!


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

heres two pictures of my new betta... his name is leo and was labeled as a twin tail but im not to sure about that


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

You have to love it when they mislabel them. Sometimes you can even get a good deal!  Very pretty boy though!! Thank you for your entry!!!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Halfmoon Plakat O.K.?
"Popcorn"


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is Finnigan a marble koi boy who passed last year. He was a terrific fish and I miss him.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's Whiskey


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

The plakat is okay, yes. Thank you for entering popcorn!! Adorable!!

Oh no... He is so pretty. Thank you for entering him!! Very pretty!

Oh my Whiskey is one of a kind!! I'm glad you entered him!!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm entering my recent Petsmart find, Dovah. He's a dragonscale halfmoon. Also, can't see it in this pic, but he has blue eyes. 










P.S. Sorry for all the Nerite snail eggs! >.<


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

No problem on the snail eggs!! Thank you for your entry!! Pretty pretty boy!!! It looks like I have a tough decision come Friday night!!! XD


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

My boy Montego


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Very pretty!! Thank you for your entry!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

I will make my announcement on the winner sometime on Saturday!! The contest closes Friday night so enter away!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

The contest closes tomorrow night!! Enter now before it's too late!!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

The contest is officially closed!!! I will announce the winner sometime tomorrow (as well as PM the winner) Good luck to everyone and thank you for your entries!!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

*drumroll*


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

And the winner is.... EATMICE2010 with JULY!!!! Congratulations!!!! 

In second place, with no prize, would have been logisticsguy with Finnigan.

I need everyone to know that this decision was very difficult between Michael and I. Everyone that entered has GORGEOUS bettas and you truly made this a difficult decision. I thank everyone who entered and I hope that you will continue showing off your bettas because they all deserve the spot light. Fishy thanks you all and adores everyone and says that in his mind, YOU ALL WIN!!! Thank you again!!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for putting on the contest. What a beauty bunch of Hms. 

Congrats to eatmice2010 and July.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, and to all who entered beautiful HM Bettas everyone


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you ricepatty  

I was surprise I won, running up against these other beautiful bettas.
Thank you


----------

